# The man is a legend!



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

A picture says a thousand words, and if you need to ask, go sell your GTR and buy an inferior marque.


----------



## L-Oakley (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the number plate


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Is that a matt blue , because that looks good 

BP


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Respect


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Not a fan of the matt look to be honest. Bet that number plate set him back a few bob!


----------



## jensengtr (Sep 1, 2011)

*hmm*

me neither, bet it doesnt look as good under the street lights munching through town at night like me pearl white does !!!, cool plate tho


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

what does it stand for ?


----------



## jensengtr (Sep 1, 2011)

*what does it stand for ?*

your kidding right ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not at all


----------



## jensengtr (Sep 1, 2011)

*3 gtr*

GTR is because its a GTR, and 3 is because he's 3 foot tall.:chuckle:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree the matt black look has been done to death but matt blue ........ OK maybe not .

BP


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Matte White - now that looks shiny (and yes I was being ironic).


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks awesome D & big respect for getting a photo with the big man (although he doesn't look that big)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

3 is pronounced "san" in Japanese and almost the same as the word used as term of respect when referring to anyone. For example robbie's car is V23 GTR. V because of the engine configuration and then two-three or "nee-san" (san is japanese for 3). So his car says V-Nissan-GTR. This one however says (in a kind of backwards way) "Mr GTR". Looking at the man standing next to it, perhaps that explains why he likes it so much


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> 3 is pronounced "san" in Japanese and almost the same as the word used as term of respect when referring to anyone. For example robbie's car is V23 GTR. V because of the engine configuration and then two-three or "nee-san" (san is japanese for 3). So his car says V-Nissan-GTR. This one however says (in a kind of backwards way) "Mr GTR". Looking at the man standing next to it, perhaps that explains why he likes it so much


Thanks for that, either way I bought the plate by accident, and its been on this GTR as well as the last one, no doubt it will be on many more.

As for the Matte film, this was done as the car virtually lives on the Ring and I want to protect the car, which it does, all thanks to *MAGIC*. I like the colour underneath too, but I am not one that cleans my car too much so with the properties of the film, its very easy to wash off and keep smart. Also, over here I am not sure if your actually allowed to wash your car on your drive?

We found out about the 'EVO' Nissan gathering by accident when we went for some milk at the Lindner Park House, after which I did see the cars around the track the next day. From there I met a few guys at the PK later that night, and to be fair they wouldn't say anything, agreed. However, you couldn't live here and not be inquisitive. From the minute you leave the house to the time you get on and off the track you see all sorts of test cars.

Recent advice given to me is to try and get some time over at the Ring Mid Oct, mid-week. 

Who knows what you may see!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like he is in mild shock at how clean your exhaust is dude.

And yes matte blue is awesome.

Robbie


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely plate, lovely car and lovely cheesy grin:chuckle:

Cheers


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Thats a cool photo, top marks there.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone watching the ring webcams? i think they were scheduled to be there again This weekend iirc.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I've just arrived so will go and look in the morning. No news of it here in the bar.


----------

